# ABT Sportsline reveal 400 PS TTS



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Well that's Ibiza done for another year.

What's going on?

Here's a video for you.

It's the ABT TTS. Sadly, a video that should be about exhausts is more to do with a wailing woman. Maybe there is a connection, but it beats me.

Anyway, put down your knitting and take a look.

Cheers!

Sherry.






Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Offfft  8) Great video.

Welcome back.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Janice Cressanova likes it :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice! 400ps should do the trick. Bye bye MK3 TTRS.

On the website the engine mod kit is available for purchase & it doesn't look like a hash up either.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The colour really doesn't suit the car. I like the wheels however.
20bhp should be enough to be quicker than an RS MK2, but the 4pot sound is disappointing by comparison.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Nice! 400ps should do the trick. Bye bye MK3 TTRS.
> 
> On the website the engine mod kit is available for purchase & it doesn't look like a hash up either.


Depends what engine they'll choose for the RS.If it's the 2.0 ltr four then granted,but if it's the 2.5 ltr five then it's a different ball game.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We know what engine it, logic says it will be the 360bhp version as seen in the RS3.
RS and S have a separation of around 50bhp.

Regardless of that the 20T is not as tuneable as the 2.5unit, so comparing numbers is pointless.
Stephan Reil RS stands for "long distance comfort with one eye on the race track"."Very few of our customers ever really go onto the race track,"


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Don't forget Audi have toyed with the 2.0 ltr in the the 420 sport quattro concept mk3 and VAG are using a version of it in the forthcoming Golf R400.

It would be nice if they use the 2.5 ltr and with an eye on the market give the TT RS a round figure of 400BHP,a nice starting point for a tune up me thinks.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi love their own pigeon holes....


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

@toshiba - interesting what you say about the exhaust, someone who I respect at Audi was saying go to ABT for the TTS engine tune but Armytrix or the Akrapovic for the exhausts. Can't really tell too much about the colour from that particular video but wheels are great !

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

And who is Janice Cressenova apart from having an amazing name!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Ha-ha,thought you might pick that one up 

Look at the comments box on the video you supplied,a shining example of the TT appreciation society :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> Ha-ha,thought you might pick that one up
> 
> Look at the comments box on the video you supplied,a shining example of the TT appreciation society :lol:


Is Janice a He or a She!!???  :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Ha-ha,thought you might pick that one up
> ...


I think it's fair to say a Chick with a Stick :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Aahhh I thought to be a member of the TT appreciation society you had to own an S-Tronic, not a stick? :wink:  :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Not at all Mr R!!........That's a bitch with balls :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

[smiley=stop.gif]

Laughing out loud ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The Richter ABT tune-up for the TTS is just shy of 400 and comes in at about £2k, apparently.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

I read on another forum that the engine designer for the supposed Golf R400 had said that the engine is capable of 420 but that is being shelved for an Audi project..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The figures sound compelling making the TTS 400bhp but my concern would be the ancillary components being able to cope with the extra stress.Especially the S-Tronic as this has been carried over from the mk2 and it's big money if it goes bang.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Dano28 said:


> I read on another forum that the engine designer for the supposed Golf R400 had said that the engine is capable of 420 but that is being shelved for an Audi project..


Sounds like the new TTRS will be getting 420bhp from that quote then. :wink:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ROBH49 said:


> Dano28 said:
> 
> 
> > I read on another forum that the engine designer for the supposed Golf R400 had said that the engine is capable of 420 but that is being shelved for an Audi project..
> ...


Unfortunately not the 420bhp engine was developed for the quattro sport concept.The RS will use the 2.5 ltr engine.

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-news/i ... 14-review/


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Dano28 said:
> ...


From that link, it looks like it has the same steering wheel as the R8: :wink: 8)

http://images.car.bauercdn.com/upload/3 ... scale=down

... of course we shouldn't really compare it to the R8 :lol:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

More upto date EVO link.

We could see an electric turbo charger in the new RS.

http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt/15954/591b ... turbo-tech


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Perhaps you might be able to compare the forthcoming RS to the R8 after all.Just reread the Car magazine article that I posted and they are claiming the RS+ may have 500bhp


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> More upto date EVO link.
> 
> We could see an electric turbo charger in the new RS.
> 
> http://www.evo.co.uk/audi/tt/15954/591b ... turbo-tech


Didn't spot that one.

You're not going to get that for ~50K :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats the new R8s steering wheel - yes.

I cant see the eturbo hitting the TT. 
We 99.1% know what the engine in the RSTT will be, the same one that currently in the RS3. 
S to R by Audi own description is in the order 50-60bhp difference.

The tech is coming, prob on the next generation of top end engines - RS4/5?
Just my opinion, i don't know.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

leopard said:


> Perhaps you might be able to compare the forthcoming RS to the R8 after all.Just reread the Car magazine article that I posted and they are claiming the RS+ may have 500bhp


I've also seen reports that claim Audi are thinking of putting the 2.5ltr 5 cyl engine (a la RS models) into a 'starter level' R8, to broaden the range and get around strict emissions rules in certain markets. Allegedly in a biturbo format (so 'electric turbo' a possibility).

In that case, the TT and R8 could actually be getting closer.

I doubt that they'd go electric turbo with the TT-RS, or even a regular BiTurbo. It'll almost certainly be the same configuration as the RS3, just as the TTS is to the S3.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cant see that ever happening, it will be the S5 or RS6 engine if they do go for a turbo.
The 2.5 is a transverse engine and it doesn't mount to a prop quattro system never mind the unique one in the R8.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You never know,they may configure it longitudinally for the R8 like they did with the four pot for the A5 etc.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I agree, never say never. it just wouldn't be fitting or sporty enough for the R8.

RS6 engine or go home Audi... :twisted: but that creates a problem, where do you put it in the range? V8 twin turbo from the RS6 would out run the V10s and be much more tuneable and all that lovely torque.. This is why I'm 'guessing' 30T V6 from the S5 or 40T V8 from the S6, but with about 480-500bhp at starting price of 100k.

I'd order one now if it had the RS6 engine in.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

So to go back to original topic this is a plug in dongle rather than a remap and the 2k doesn't even include fitting according to ABT's website.

If you want to map your TTS then this is the only choice in town for now. VAG kindly introduced more security into their ECUs in March this year and effectively detects unauthorised code being deployed onto the ECU and halts the download.

Tuners are making headway into getting around this but nothing available for now; this includes everything in the line up just now I'm told so its a priority.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

VAG have probably been taken a back after they stated the SIMOS 18.X ECU was going to be hacker proof on the Golf R.Being as the Golf is identical under the skin compared to the TT and that's been successfully decoded then it's only a matter of time before this becomes a reality for the TT.

However the TT is really low volume compared to the Golf,especially so in the USA where Audi only sold approx 2000 units of the mk2,so as the mk3 hasn't even arrived over there yet,then perhaps it's going to take a bit of a back seat for now with the uprated ECU for the Audi.

So could be a frustrating wait for those that want to go down the re-mapping route after all.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I believe the encryption is slightly different between VW and Audi ECUs, however the S3 and TTS are the same and the S3 has been done. All that will happen is a patches are released and applied to the car things will be checked or updated to further deter people from doing this.

Next step with be alway on connected systems talking back to Audi and the true beginning of consumer based internet of things.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Next step with be alway on connected systems talking back to Audi and the true beginning of consumer based internet of things.


We have that already with Audi Connect.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not really, it receives rather than sends data - its more about gimmick than IoT.
It's not monitoring or passing data back into a big data solution allowing for analysis of usage or sensor data for example.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Hear what you're saying, and there is a lot of potential for much more to take place. It does have to request, in order to receive, so passing on coordinates at least...?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Just to be clear more security had been introduced across the board so tuners need to fix this before introducing an option for the tts which doesn't have the same ECU as either the s3 sport back or sedan (which have different security BTW).


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

This is the full information from Richtersport re TTS, which they have said is fine for me to post:

"We offer the ABT "AEC" or ABT engine controller for this model,

The huge advantage is that is untraceable via the new Audi diagnostic tool as it is a totally separate engine control unit with a different address.

The cost is £2092 inc vat and includes a full NSA Warranty package.

The warranty is provided by 'National Swiss', the largest insurance company in Switzerland.

The is basically an insurance policy which carries circa £5000 of liability at current exchange rates, this covers all drive train related components.

It is subject to some excesses, but does also cover against recovery and hire car charges so is pretty comprehensive, you do get a written document when it is taken out, it also allows you to choose your own repair outlet. This runs for 2 years.

Because of the large cost compared to conventional mapping we do offer a trial for you to try on your own vehicle.

We can fit the controller to your own vehicle, you can drive for an afternoon, (subject to a deposit) if you are happy we can fit the real unit, if you are not happy we simply remove, all we ask is you cover the labour cost of £75+vat for the install and remove.

The map is much more refined than conventional tunes due to the additional development that has been placed into each them and will not apply power until the car is fully up to temperature etc.

Attached is a power curve for your information. This is showing an increase to 370PS!

Please see - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua93nIUW ... ndex=5.for a demonstration video.

If you would like to proceed with a trial, please let me know,

I am afraid ABT do not list an exhaust yet for this, nor Milltek or Akrapovic as of yet, this may change by the time your car arrives however"
.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:



> "We offer the ABT "AEC" or ABT engine controller for this model,
> 
> The huge advantage is that is untraceable via the new Audi diagnostic tool as it is a totally separate engine control unit with a different address.


I'm not convinced that this is untraceable because by the very definition of the "engine controller"-read tuning box is that it alters parameters like turbo boost and fuelling trim levels etc which the ECU will flag as unusual behaviour.

If a warranty claim would arise for anything engine related then this would be the first thing that would be investigated.It's not unknown for the diagnostic results to be sent direct to Germany for appraisal and then it's curtains.Simple.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

leopard said:


> sherry13 said:
> 
> 
> > "We offer the ABT "AEC" or ABT engine controller for this model,
> ...


I guess this is where the insurance comes in handy all be it 5k might not be enough depending on what's happened of course...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The problem being even if you could get the insurance company to cough up you're still not going to have any warranty with Audi as the car after repair from then on will be "black marked" so a bit of a false positive in that respect.

There is an epic thread on the Seat forum about a car that was tuned and was on a rental arrangement.The company demanded the car back,the rentee (sic) was faced with a repair bill and payment in full of the due monthlies.A good read if you can find it


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Found it bloody nightmare!

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?t=193416


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Holy moly...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow!


----------

